# World Kali Silat Society Expands



## KaliSilat (Aug 28, 2001)

We are please to announce the opening of a new Kali Silat Club in Roanoak Virginia.  For more information regarding classes please email ExtremeBunkai@yahoo.com

Welcome.
Regards, P. Greg Alland
Works Kali Silat Society at http://KaliSilat.com


----------

